# Safest Cycle for the Middle-aged Man



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll admit it. I'm knocking on a bit. I started weight training at 21, did my first steroid cycle at around 40, and now I'm 44

Recently, I've been giving some though about how to use AAS safely, without taking months to recover, or losing my diminishing natural testosterone production.

I find long cycles a drag, and hard to recover from. 6 weeks of short esters .seems like a good compromise length to me - long enough for decent gains, but just 42 days of HPTA shutdown. 6 weeks it is, then.

Now, testosterone is always good, but it feels great at my age. Life-extentionists can use their androgel if they want to. I don't mind needles. A wopping dose of testosterone is the perfect tonic, it stops me from getting frail and sickly. But what ester?

As soon as you use test enanthate or cypionate, you are automatically adding an extra 6 weeks of shutdown to your cycle - 3 for it to kick in, and 3 for it to wear off. Test prop it is, then.

I'd be grateful for your opinions. For me, a nice, safe cycle that is easy to recover from is:-

Test prop. 1ml, eod weeks 1-6

HCG, 1000iu / week, week 2-6 (total, 5000iu) - to keep the boys in the barracks.

arimadex, or aromasin, to keep estrogen under control, weeks 1-6. A bit of estrogen maintains bone density, but we don't want supranatural levels.

clomid, to hide estrogen from the hypothalmus, and possibly prevent shutdown (estrogen is thousands of time more suppressive than test). I've seen Ausbuilt and a few others suggesting this.

Followed by a "proper" clomid + nolva PCT

Maybe some proviron and cialis

I like to use grapeseed extract to prevent cholesterol from oxidising and becoming "sticky" when I'm using steroids. Its an amzingly powerful antioxidant, very cheap, and both water and lipid-soluble.

What do you think?

Maybe HCG isn't strictly necessary for a short cycle, especially if you can maintain your own LH levels with clomid. People say "HCG aromatises", but that's bull. Its a big protein, nothing like test or estrogen. However, we have lots of the aromatase enzyme in our balls, which is where HCG-induced test is made.

There is no point boosting your testosterone levels artificially, if you then spend weeks shut down, with the test levels of a 100 year-old woman. Its hard to screw up your HPTA in 42 days. Its more of a little vacation for the hypothalmus, than a menopause. I can't be doing with months and months of knacker-shrivelling shutdown nowadays. I can do four 6-week cycles a year.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

your first ever post on here about your 6weekers inspired me. thats all i do..

although im now coming to sense and will be just sticking with test prop and anavar. no more tren,npp,deca,eq etc etc anymore..

sticking to prop/var/peps 

great post man

repped!


----------



## 88percent (Mar 2, 2012)

Do you get good gains from 6 seekers? Roughly what would you keep from one?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

smacky1987 said:


> Do you get good gains from 6 seekers? Roughly what would you keep from one?


i done a 6week prop/npp cycle went from 81kg to 88kg. maintained 85kg then had to cut for comp..


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Good post 

Out of interest do you know what your natural Test level is when off aas and all recovered?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Matty-boy said:


> Good post
> 
> Out of interest do you know what your natural Test level is when off aas and all recovered?


I've never had blood work done (in fact, I haven't been to a GP since I got chicken pox, aged 21).

I believe an average man produces 7mg of testosterone a day. 50mg a week.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I'll admit it. I'm knocking on a bit. I started weight training at 21, did my first steroid cycle at around 40, and now I'm 44
> 
> Recently, I've been giving some though about how to use AAS safely, without taking months to recover, or losing my diminishing natural testosterone production.
> 
> ...


I love pretty much all of Zorrin's posts.

One question I have though is why do you not wish to be shut down for so long. I mean your on for half of the year with your 6 week system but is there a specifc reason why you don't just B+C all year round?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmmmm im on the other end of that scale then since i do 15 - 20 week blasts then cruise for 8-10 weeks, then when i finally stop blasting & cruising i do a really heavy pct say 150mg Clomid & 60mg Nolva ED for 6 weeks.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I think a lot of people would be drawn to this approach, I certainly am. How long have you been running these?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

herc said:


> your first ever post on here about your 6weekers inspired me. thats all i do..
> 
> although im now coming to sense and will be just sticking with test prop and anavar. no more tren,npp,deca,eq etc etc anymore..
> 
> ...


Thanks, Herc.

If you do four 6-weekers a year, its like a full-on 6 month cycle, but with 4 rests and 4 PCTs. Pretty hardcore if you want it to be. You're just splitting it up into 4 chunks for the sake of your liver, hypothalmus, and nads.

42 days of prop, anavar and Growth hormone - especially with HCG and PCT - no harm done, no what I mean? I like it.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I love pretty much all of Zorrin's posts.
> 
> One question I have though is why do you not wish to be shut down for so long. I mean your on for half of the year with your 6 week system but is there a specifc reason why you don't just B+C all year round?


I'm not a competing bodybuilder, so the misery I'm prepared to put up with to stay in shape is....well, not much. Its hard to screw up your endocrene system in 42 days, it's more of a refreshing little holiday for your HPTA than a harsh winter. I soon spring back.

My aim is to stay in shape all year round, and add to my own testosterone rather than replace it, or worse, end up on TRT.

I love a bit of test prop in the springtime. Women are starting to leave their coats at home this week, the daffodils are blooming, and its still light at teatime.

The scientist in me likes to try lots of different things, it keeps me interested in training. I get 6 weeks of steroid science. Then 3 weeks of PCT science. Then 4 weeks of non-hormonal supplements and natural training. You never get bored - a cutter here, a bulker there, depending on your aims.

Right now, budget is a concern. I have hundreds of danabol DS leftover that are too estrogeny for me, so I got 2 vials of test prop and some PCT caps (with aromasin and tamoxifen) for less than £70.

So its

*40 days of test prop (150mg eod) - or two 10ml vials*

*
42 days of dianabol (50mg ed)*

*
A GB PRO PCT cap eod (keeping me nice and dry)*

*
PCT starting day 43*

6 weekers are a good way of using up leftovers, like oral steroids. Just add two vials of anything-prop-or-ace.

My next cycle is likely to be an experiment. I have 6 weeks-worth of the "classic" prohormone 1-AD (which I still rate). I read a study that says the enzyme used to convert it to 1-testosterone triples in the presence of HCG. So I'm thinking of doing 6 weeks of 1-AD and HCG, to see what happens.

1-AD is a good, dry bulker, and its not methylated, so there is no liver stress. I have a few other dry leftovers I can throw in, like ROHM 50mg anavar, winstrol and MHN (methyl hydroxy nandrolone), but I should stay a purist in the name of science - see what I can do without test or a methylated oral steroid. technically, I'll be making all the androgens and anabolics in my own body.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I'm not a competing bodybuilder, so the misery I'm prepared to put up with to stay in shape is....well, not much. Its hard to screw up your endocrene system in 42 days, it's more of a refreshing little holiday for your HPTA than a harsh winter. I soon spring back.
> 
> My aim is to stay in shape all year round, and add to my own testosterone rather than replace it, or worse, end up on TRT.
> 
> I love a bit of test prop in the springtime. Women are starting to leave their coats at home this week, the daffodils are blooming, and its still light at teatime.


Ah summer time in a few months mate can`t beat a great summer  Half naked women , smell of summer all around wow its just the best time of the year.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the only worrying thing about the 6 on 6 off approach is the amount of time using the ancilliary drugs each year.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This is how it was done years ago,it works and works well,we sometimes would put deca right at the start for 3 weeks,then stop it going over to winny,so that it would be out at end!

All i would add is the provron all the way through as it does wonders for other aas in many ways as a binder and blocker,cannot speak high enough of it when used in stacks!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I'm not a competing bodybuilder, so the misery I'm prepared to put up with to stay in shape is....well, not much. Its hard to screw up your endocrene system in 42 days, it's more of a refreshing little holiday for your HPTA than a harsh winter. I soon spring back.
> 
> My aim is to stay in shape all year round, and add to my own testosterone rather than replace it, or worse, end up on TRT.
> 
> ...


Repped for attitude and approach


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I'm not a competing bodybuilder, so the misery I'm prepared to put up with to stay in shape is....well, not much. Its hard to screw up your endocrene system in 42 days, it's more of a refreshing little holiday for your HPTA than a harsh winter. I soon spring back.
> 
> My aim is to stay in shape all year round, and add to my own testosterone rather than replace it, or worse, end up on TRT.
> 
> ...


Well thats as good a reason as any. I'd rep you but I need to share the love apparently.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Safest Cycle for the Middle-aged Man ?!

10 months 100 -120mg Test enant. or cypio.

Rest 2 months an heavy PCT including peptides or GH.

my way


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

biglbs said:


> This is how it was done years ago,it works and works well,we sometimes would put deca right at the start for 3 weeks,then stop it going over to winny,so that it would be out at end!
> 
> All i would add is the provron all the way through as it does wonders for other aas in many ways as a binder and blocker,cannot speak high enough of it when used in stacks!


I'm a fan of proviron, its like gravy that makes everything else taste better. Keeps you horny, binds to SHBG better than nearly everything, barely suppressive, easy on the liver, and a bit of an aromatase inhibitor. Everyone's a winner! Good on cycle, in PCT, or just for a special weekend with half a cialis!

For me, proviron is more than enough of an AI to go with a test-only cycle. Test & proviron go together like Morcambe & Wise.

Broke, though....

Looking at the price of masteron prop, I'm thinking of paying a bit extra and getting the proviron that builds muscle when i have the cash. But its more injections.


----------



## papa (Jun 5, 2014)

GREAT thread, just had to bump it. So, can someone give me a heads-up as to the safest, cleanest recipe for a 48yo guy to get on track? (6'2", 110kgs, 20kgs overweight). Thanks guys!


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Kalliste said:


> Safest Cycle for the Middle-aged Man ?!
> 
> 10 months 100 -120mg Test enant. or cypio.
> 
> ...


Isn't that just TRT?


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Shaftie said:


> Isn't that just TRT?


yes,

you can call it TRT if you want


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Wouldn't it be better to recover and go natty?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Kalliste said:


> Safest Cycle for the Middle-aged Man ?!
> 
> 10 months 100 -120mg Test enant. or cypio.
> 
> ...


Is the "rest 2 months" you take the PCT, or is it rest 2 months, then take PCT afterwards?

Also, what do you suggest for a heavy PCT?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Personally I think pushing for recovery every 6 weeks is barmy when you get to be middle aged,and the talk of prop not shutting you down as much as cyp and enth and the use of deca on short cycles makes me laugh,where the hell is all this broscience coming from..


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

gearchange said:


> Personally I think pushing for recovery every 6 weeks is barmy when you get to be middle aged,and the talk of prop not shutting you down as much as cyp and enth and the use of deca on short cycles makes me laugh,where the hell is all this broscience coming from..


This post did confuse. I like your suggestion the other day, on taking 3 month blast, and then taking a 125 - 200 mg TRT dose for 3 months.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Jas said:


> This post did confuse. I like your suggestion the other day, on taking 3 month blast, and then taking a 125 - 200 mg TRT dose for 3 months.


I have found this to work extremely well.When you get older being on high doses for too long takes its toll out of you.The 3 month at trt allows you to recuperate somewhat and see exactly where you are without the ups and downs of pct.And lets be honest when you get to 50 you have f all test circulating anyway so trying to recover it is a no brainer.. Get bloods done every 3 months and adjust diet and training ready for next time..

I can only tell you what is good for me .I have added a few peptides and hgh along the way,taken on board great advice from some knowledgeable members and can honestly say this protocol is the best I have used.


----------



## Logman (Nov 27, 2012)

10 week blast, 6 week cruise, 10 week blast, 6 week cruise, 12 week blast, 8 week cruise.

(2 Bulks, then a Cut, switching compounds, orals each blast)

Repeat.


----------

